
Virtual Users And Domains With Postfix, Courier, MySQL And SquirrelMail (Ubuntu 8.10) - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-users-domains-postfix-courier-mysql-squirrelmail-ubuntu8.10
======
delano
Whoa, I just had flashbacks of 1999.

